# Mt. Hood Spring Break



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Theres a ton of threads about this already. Just please go through some threads.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

If your only here for a day to go skiing make sure you hit up Mt Hood Meadows, and if you still got the energy do Skibowl at night, its fantastic.


----------



## DaveTrag (Mar 13, 2009)

*Mt. Hood Meadows*

Saw your post.
Here's a couple of links to help you in your decision.

Slush Rush: The Spring Resort Guide - Action - ESPN
This is a pretty cool video and report on spring riding at Mt. Hood Meadows.

YouTube - Snowboarding at Mt. Hood Meadows, Powder Day, March 8, 2009, Part 1
YouTube - Snowboarding at Mt. Hood Meadows, Powder Day, March 8, 2009, Part 2
this is YouTube video that was shot just last week at Meadows.

Enjoy!

by the way - Mt. Hood Meadows has a $99 Unlimited Spring Pass - it's good the rest of the season!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Meadows and Timberline both have those passes. I like Timberline because it is always uncrowded on the weekdays when I get to go. It's also got some really fun, long blues with some nice little jumps.

I haven't been to Meadows, but I hear it's got some of the best steep runs. I suppose it depends on the boarding you like to do. My wife and I are pretty leisurely when it comes to the mountain so we don't hit backcountry or bowls or anything.

The night time boarding at Skibowl was a blast as well. Great times and it's cheaper than some places in the Midwest I went to.

Whatever you choose, you'll have a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

DaveTrag said:


> by the way - Mt. Hood Meadows has a $99 Unlimited Spring Pass - it's good the rest of the season!


Which ends on April 26th lol...but i guess even if you just go twice your saving money getting the Spring pass..

I think Flick you would like Meadows a lot more, theres a lot of runs besides Heather canyon. Some of those runs down Cascade & Vista, especially on powder days are phenominal...wide open runs, tons of snow...


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Not to jack your thread or anything, but a quick question for Wolf: Where would you say the most challenging terrain a T-line is at? I'm heading up there this weekend, and in the past i've only payed attention to their parks. Thx


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The to of the mountain at Timberline is awesome, but it's closed every time I go. 

Just check out their map and you'll see the runs I'm talking about.

EDIT: I know I'm not SnoWolf, but Timberline is my church.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Lol, i always thought it was icy and flat up there?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Compared to Meadows, probably. :dunno:


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool, but i already changed plans, now i'm going to meadows. And i already know most of this place.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking good on Hood, the next three days...

Today: Total daytime snow accumulation of 8 to 12 inches possible. 

Tonight: New snow accumulation of 8 to 12 inches possible. 

Sunday: Snow. New snow accumulation of 10 to 14 inches possible.

I love March in the PNW. It should be a great Spring break for you folks.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Meh spring break is coming up isnt it..lame. As if it sucked bad enough i had to go weekdays most of the time to keep from giant crowds, now its gonna be packed every day...

Hopefully everybody leaves Oregon during spring break and goes to Arizona where the snow is probably much better.:cheeky4:


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

is there a difference between Heather Canyon and Clark Canyon?


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

cool thx.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

The new forecast is sick.

Late Afternoon: Snow. High near 27. Windy, with a west southwest wind around 32 mph, with gusts as high as 45 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 9 to 13 inches possible. 

Tonight: Snow. Low around 23. Windy, with a west wind between 26 and 32 mph, with gusts as high as 48 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 14 to 20 inches possible. 

Sunday: Snow. High near 30. Windy, with a southwest wind between 28 and 36 mph, with gusts as high as 55 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 17 to 23 inches possible.

Who's going up Tuesday? I think Wolf needs to call in a sick day.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I will be up there with some co-workers/friends whose ass ive been busting to go with me all season...
Atleast they picked a good day


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Sunday: Snow. High near 30. Windy, with a southwest wind between *28* and *36* mph, with gusts as high as *55* mph.


major suckage


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks a bunch for all of your input. definitely helpful! i think i'll hit up all three places if the conditions are good. Snowwolf, i'll for sure let you know if i come. after all...maybe you can teach my dad a thing or two about snowboarding


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

DiamondCarver said:


> major suckage


Keeps the poseurs inside, just hit the trees.:thumbsup:

The windlips are going to be huge!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Keeps the poseurs inside, just hit the trees.:thumbsup:
> 
> The windlips are going to be huge!


Thats assuming the lifts are even open. With wind like that you could see all but the slow double chairs running, at the very least MHX is gonna be running slow.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> With wind like that you could see all but the slow double chairs running, at the very least MHX is gonna be running slow.


Slow chairs to 17" of fresh? I'll take it. Sure beats hiking. I'm on my way out now.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My snow chains are shredded and I have no way of getting to the mountain. Someone come pick me up! I have a spring pass and I want to use it!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I should be out Tuesday with some co-workers actually...i think we'll get up th ere around 10 i hope...

One guy hasnt snowboarded in like 4 years, go figure he used to snowboard all the time in Arizona but has only once in like 8 years here in Oregon. 

I told him to bring in his board for me to wax and its a really old 5150 beat to shit with some very painful looking burton bindings. Its just red stiff plastic with this blue like rubber foam glued to the highback lol. Hes got large bindings on there, im hoping hes on the small side of the bindings..if i can get him into my medium 07 Burton Missions instead it should make a huge diff ..

So Tuesday will be an interesting day, hopefully everybody picks up their skills pretty fast so im not just doing Easyrider all day, but with that much pow it should still make for a fine day 

Tommorrow looks RIDICULOUS! Their expecting another 17-23 inches tonight..i wish i could go but i blew my vacation load on all those ghetto pow days in Feb...


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Grizz, I will seriously try to get Tuesday off from work. try to keep some in your schedule to ride S&R Cliffs/Private Reserve...I will have beacon/shovel/probe....:thumbsup:


I'll bring the gear and a camera. It's going to be good. I freaking love my powder board. 

Tomorrow and Tuesday are my days off. Talk about perfect timing. 

I feel like a f'n Tesla Coil right now. Shooting off bolts of stoke.

I know it's going to be a bitch falling asleep Monday night.

Oneplanka, if you read this shoot me a pm. You need to take part in this sick gnar schralp fest.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Jack Daniels and an excederin PM....:thumbsup:


I was thinking Nyquil and Ullr.


----------

